# Wiring mini-spotlights



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought several LED mini-spots and a power supply from monster-guts. I believe they're the same product from this site:

https://www.minispotlight.com

I'm a total novice when it comes to wiring. The power supply (12 VDC, 500 mA Regulated power supply) has this little box at the end where you can screw in the leads from the lights. It looks like I have to screw each light into this little box, but I was hoping instead I could string these spotlights together, kind of like Christmas tree lights. Anyone know if the latter is possible, and if so, how I'd do the wiring? The instructions on the website aren't very helpful.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

These have to be wired in parallel - you can't daisy chain them like a string of Xmas lights when you use it with the power supply you have.

You CAN daisy chain to a higher voltage though. each segment of the chain works on 12V DC so you have to get multiples of this. e.g. a 48V DC adapter would power 4 lights daisy chained together.

Personally I think it's just simpler to run longer wires - use speaker cable or anything that shows the polarity of one of the leads.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info, but I don't know what 'wired in parallel' means. Each light has to connect separately to the power supply? But, it sounds from what you're saying that I can just splice lights into longer wires if needed. 

I've got some good speaker cable to get more distance, so the splicing shouldn't be too difficult. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Splicing is the best way to go to extend the wiring. Yes, in parallel each wire has to connect seperately to the power source

Series and Parallel pics below - hope they clarify


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, it helps a ton. It's just like I thought .. although I was picturing a hub & spokes type thing.


----------

